# Soil Base for Renovation



## nasseralsabah (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi guys,

Need some help with my upcoming renovation. I'm going to redo a friends lawn since its in such horrible shape. I managed to get a few cores from his lawn and discovered that his lawn is completely sandy. He decided to lay down some Bermuda Sod without prepping the soil which happened to be complete sand, hence why his lawn is slowly dying away. Came to the conclusion that the best way moving forward would be stripping the lawn and mixing the mostly sandy soil base with something more helpful to the grass. Wondered whether you guys had any idea what the best soil base would be for this project in terms of incorporating into the sand?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sand is a great base for lawns. Most golf courses use sand as the base. There must be some other reason for the bermuda to struggle. How much water is he using?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would just water whats growing, root pruning will add om eventually.

I would also try foliar N as it wont hold onto nutrients too well.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What options do you have for soil amendments in Kuwait?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but when I see you are in Kuwait, I think hot and dry. What are your average temps and rainfall averages? What kind of irrigation do you have access to?


----------

